# Another snake ID??



## Flash (May 22, 2007)

What kind is this one? I'm saying copperhead.


----------



## ellaville hunter (May 22, 2007)

RATTLE SNAKE?


----------



## BISKIT (May 22, 2007)

HMMMM.....my favorite kind.........D E D


----------



## Flash (May 22, 2007)

It's in NE GA, it's not a rattler. They claim there aren't any in our county.


----------



## ellaville hunter (May 22, 2007)

OKKKKKKKKK IF YOU SAY SO


----------



## BISKIT (May 22, 2007)

*hehe*



Flash said:


> What kind is this one? I'm saying copperhead.



how ya gonna know its a copper head when it looks like it aint got one???


----------



## Flash (May 22, 2007)

BISKIT said:


> how ya gonna know its a copper head when it looks like it aint got one???



 The damaged end is the tail.


----------



## WTM45 (May 22, 2007)

Copperhead.


----------



## turky93 (May 22, 2007)

that is no doubt a copperhead


----------



## rip18 (May 22, 2007)

Copperhead (or part of one anyway).


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2007)

Most definately a copperhead.


----------



## Flash (May 22, 2007)

Here is the head, I wasn't sure until I looked at his eyes. I would think it's mate isn't too far away.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (May 22, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Most definately a copperhead.



I agree. I've killed several.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (May 22, 2007)

copperhead


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2007)

Cateye! Definite pit viper ID.


----------



## Chris1 (May 22, 2007)

yep, copperhead. i killed one 2 days ago


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2007)

Flash, matin` season for rattlesnakes down here in South Georgia is August and September.  I would guess that copperheads and cottonmouths would be around the same time, but I`m not for certain about that.


----------



## Handgunner (May 22, 2007)

Flash said:


> It's in NE GA, it's not a rattler. They claim there aren't any in our county.


You trust people way too easily.


----------



## Flash (May 23, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Flash, matin` season for rattlesnakes down here in South Georgia is August and September.  I would guess that copperheads and cottonmouths would be around the same time, but I`m not for certain about that.



 So when do they hatch? I figured they would be born in the spring/early summer.


----------



## lonesome dove (May 23, 2007)

Copperheads give live birth. No eggs


----------



## shaggybill (May 23, 2007)

Flash said:


> I figured they would be born in the spring/early summer.



I'm not positive about S. Ga, but where you're at (North GA) the timbers mate in the spring and give birth to live young sometime in August usually. This allows them enough time to find a meal or two before they have to hole up for the winter. Not sure about copperheads.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 23, 2007)

did a litttle search and found this

In October the Copperhead retreats to its underground den to hibernate until late February or early March. Dens are most often in rocky hillsides with southern or eastern exposure to the sun. These "snake dens" will be returned to year after year and may contain a large number of snakes. In late summer through mid-October, between 1 and 14 young are born alive rather than hatched from eggs.


----------



## Flash (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Lovemylabxs


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (May 24, 2007)

Flash said:


> What kind is this one? I'm saying copperhead.


CopperHead


----------



## OconeeJim (May 24, 2007)

*If I was you Flash........*

I wouldn't listen to whoever made this claim.....



Flash said:


> It's in NE GA, it's not a rattler. They claim there aren't any in our county.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (May 24, 2007)

Flash is right. There are no cottonmouths or timber rattlers in Hart County. They are like bears, we have them to the north and south of us, just not here.


----------



## hwy22 (May 24, 2007)

BISKIT said:


> HMMMM.....my favorite kind.........D E D



i agree with you this the best DEAD


----------



## shaggybill (May 24, 2007)

Ol' Buckmaster said:


> Flash is right. There are no cottonmouths or timber rattlers in Hart County. They are like bears, we have them to the north and south of us, just not here.



This is true (for rattlesnakes). It's mostly a habitat issue. Timber rattlesnakes require lots of timberland, and Hart county is more typically piedmont-type habitat, with only patches of woods, or extremely fragmented habitat at best. 300 years ago, there were probably plenty of rattlesnakes around there. 

Cottonmouths just don't range that far north in GA. On the west side of the state they go clear up to the TN line almost, but you probably wouldnt see them on the eastern side until Lincoln county or so, but even that is pushing it.


----------



## deuce (May 24, 2007)

Flash said:


> What kind is this one? I'm saying copperhead.



Poor little snake was just living life and looking for a rat to eat. Poor little snake.


----------



## Snakeman (May 24, 2007)

Ol' Buckmaster said:


> Flash is right. There are no cottonmouths or timber rattlers in Hart County. They are like bears, we have them to the north and south of us, just not here.


There was a timber rattlesnake killed on Kesler Road about two years ago.  Got his picture in the Hartwell Sun.

The Snakeman


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2007)

Snakes of all kinds have the unique habit of showin` up where they are least expected..................


----------



## Snakeman (May 24, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Snakes of all kinds have the unique habit of showin` up where they are least expected..................


Yeah, I've been told that..........

The Snakeman


----------



## dirtroad (May 24, 2007)

A Rattle Snake,I think, killed a man in Royston.It was his"pet".(1970's)I have seen a few copperheads,never a rattler or cotton mouth,'round here.We did find a armadillo in Elbert co. this year ,Rabbit Hunting.Anything is possible.Go Dawgs.


----------



## Steve-ALA (May 24, 2007)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> did a litttle search and found this
> 
> In October the Copperhead retreats to its underground den to hibernate until late February or early March.



This is the book answer to the snake hibernation theory, and in some parts of the country, is most likely true.  However, here in the deep south, no snake truly hibernates during the winter months.  I know from experience, on any bright sunny day when the temp is above 40, snakes will venture out and sun.  They will be very slow and sluggish, but they will come out.


----------



## Slingblade (May 25, 2007)

Dirtroad, that was Frankie Mason that got kilt by the rattlesnake he toted around with him in his Jeep.  He had been aggravating the snake and when it tagged him it unloaded it's venom.  Them cottonmouths are around here too, I had a friend who was bitten by one walking around a pond, hit him in the calf muscle when he stepped over a log that the snake was curled up behind.


----------



## Bruz (May 25, 2007)

Steve-ALA said:


> This is the book answer to the snake hibernation theory, and in some parts of the country, is most likely true.  However, here in the deep south, no snake truly hibernates during the winter months.  I know from experience, on any bright sunny day when the temp is above 40, snakes will venture out and sun.  They will be very slow and sluggish, but they will come out.



Agreed.......The only Venomous Snakes I have ever encountered other than Moccasins while fishing were 2 Copperheads and 1 Timber Rattler sunning on rocks in November.........I wear Snake Boots year round....You will survive but you ain't gonna be happy.

This is a Copperhead bite....


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (May 25, 2007)

Snakeman said:


> There was a timber rattlesnake killed on Kesler Road about two years ago.  Got his picture in the Hartwell Sun.
> 
> The Snakeman



There was also an alligator killed and posted in the Hartwell Sun. There is always a possibility funny things will show up.


----------



## shaggybill (May 25, 2007)

Ol' Buckmaster said:


> There was also an alligator killed and posted in the Hartwell Sun. There is always a possibility funny things will show up.



A friend of mine in Alabama has a clipping from a local newspaper that has an article about a diamondback rattler that they killed in town. They had a picture of a couple of guys holding a dead timber rattler. I guess they got the local experts to "ID" the snake.


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2007)

Ol' Buckmaster said:


> There was also an alligator killed and posted in the Hartwell Sun. There is always a possibility funny things will show up.



 How large was it? I remember one (around 4-5 ft) being spotted back in the late 70's/earlier 80's. Best I remember they never caught it. 

 Kesler Rd in the Bethany community???


----------



## creekbender (May 26, 2007)

Ol' Buckmaster said:


> There was also an alligator killed and posted in the Hartwell Sun. There is always a possibility funny things will show up.



i know your right , the hartwell sun has got some awesome police news too!


----------



## Snakeman (May 26, 2007)

Flash said:
			
		

> Kesler Rd in the Bethany community???


Yep.

The Snakeman


----------

